# I just adopted a pair of 3 year old cockatiels.



## jayrider2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just adopted a pair of 3 year old cockatiels. Is there a way i can gain their trust so they can stand on my finger or on my shoulder or even pet them? They didnt have much physical contact with the previous owner but they were treated quite well.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take it slow and have some millet on hand. Mabey start reading away from the cage and slowly make your way closer over time, so they get use to your presence. Then you can start feeding them millet from your hand. I would take a look through the training and bonding threads as there is alot of great info from alot of people


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

As the others said...time and patience. At 3 years old it won't be as easy but not impossible at all. Goodluck and keep us posted. If you have any pics I'd love to see them!


----------



## jayrider2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

come join my group The Cockatiel Appreciation Society on facebook


----------

